# Convertir machine virtuelle VMWare en bootcamp



## Yfig29 (7 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
je souhaite convertir ma machine virtuelle (en windows 10 pro sur VMWare fusion 10) sur une partition Boot Camp.
La partition a déjà était créer avec windows 10 Pro.
Je souhaiterai donc importer toute la configuration de ma machine virtuelle sur la partition Boot Camp. L'idée c'est dé récupérer toute la configuration réseau qui a été mise en place sur la VM.
Mon iMac est sous 10.13

Je sais que c'est possible dans l'autre sens car c'est décrit par VMWare fusion.


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2018)

Convertir une machine virtuelle en partition BootCamp ce n'est pas possible. 
Par contre, récupérer la configuration d'un utilisateur de Windows pour la transférer sur une autre installation de Windows (après que Windows ait été réinstallé via l'assistant BootCamp) ça doit nécessairement être faisable. 
Le mieux serait de consulter des forums dédiés à Windows pour savoir comment transférer un compte utilisateur d'une installation de Windows à une autre.


----------

